# My new JLC Deep Sea Chronograph



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried to resist but without success... Here is my new Deep Sea Chronograph.

The watch is great. Very comportable and light. A pleasure to wear.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations! I saw this in the flesh recently and it is stunning.

Nigel


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! Wear it in good health.


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Is the red/white display aperture indicative of anything? Reminds me of a yacht timer. 

Congrats. One of the nicest watches I've ever seen.


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

justinsyndicate said:


> Is the red/white display aperture indicative of anything? Reminds me of a yacht timer.
> 
> Congrats. One of the nicest watches I've ever seen.


Thanks all!

The white/red display shows the status of the chronographic functions. White when the chrono is not active. Half white/half red when the chrono is active. Red when the chrono is stopped.

You can read a better description of the feature here:
Time and Watches: Jaeger-LeCoultre - Deep Sea Chronograph Ref. Q2068570

This feature was first seen on a JLC instrument (Chronoflight) in 1930.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

Stunning piece. Congrats.


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice! Congratulations and wear it in the best of health...


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Magnificent- congratulations


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on a gorgeous timepiece!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful watch, wear it in the best of health.


----------



## KlausM (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, this is a nice watch!
BR
Klaus


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ralfcom (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! That is a great watch.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well Done (a very coordinated look)!


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations that is a stunning watch.

Nigel


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

NMGE17 said:


> Congratulations that is a stunning watch.
> 
> Nigel


Thanks everyone.

In the dark:


----------



## rooneb (Apr 23, 2012)

congrats excellent choice


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

One more photo to appreciate the lugs.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a lovely piece. Enjoy it.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I adore, that watch, if I havent felt in love and bought that navyseals 2 months ago, i would consider seriously buying that deep sea.....maybe next year..... hehehe

best regards,
cesar
.


----------



## KLASSIF (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm lusting over the exact same watch, and I'm considering selling my entire collection to fund it. (it's barely enough lol). 
Would you be willing to do an video review of it?
Actually, how is it running right now? Within COSC specs I suspect?


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

KLASSIF said:


> I'm lusting over the exact same watch, and I'm considering selling my entire collection to fund it. (it's barely enough lol).
> Would you be willing to do an video review of it?
> Actually, how is it running right now? Within COSC specs I suspect?


I am in love with this watch. I also have another chrono, a Daytona 116520, but this one outclasses it IMHO.

I have other watches but, should I keep just one, the Deep Sea would be my choice. Comfortable and versatile.

The JLC 1000 Hours standard is superior to COSC and its performance confirms.

Not sure about the video review but I will try to post other photos.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

This would be my next JLC! Stunning watch in every way! Congrats!


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

KLASSIF said:


> I'm lusting over the exact same watch, and I'm considering selling my entire collection to fund it. (it's barely enough lol).
> Would you be willing to do an video review of it?
> Actually, how is it running right now? Within COSC specs I suspect?


As promised, here are some other photos.




































Near the Daytona (42mm vs 40mm):


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Incredible watch, my favorite JLC.


----------



## Justrol (Jul 17, 2012)

This is absolutely my favorite watch. Spectacular.


----------



## Justrol (Jul 17, 2012)

EDIT: Sorry, double post. My hand was shaking from sheer excitement while I clicked the mouse.


----------



## rooneb (Apr 23, 2012)

thats a very special watch my friend .


----------



## reverso68 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I definitely recommend this watch.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

hi,

what is the lug to lug of the watch?


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

21mm


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

GrouchoM said:


> 21mm


no, that is lug width.

i'm talking about lug to lug:


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

njegos said:


> no, that is lug width.
> 
> i'm talking about lug to lug:


I would also be interested in knowing this.Although the watch is 42mm dia and 13.9mm thick all the pictures I've searched do not show this watch to be oversize.It appears to wear smaller.Maybe its the lugs or the design of the bezel.How do you think this would wear on a 6.5-6.7in flat wrist?It is defiantly something I would wear 24/7 for all but the most formal occasions.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a memovox deepsea and my wrist has similar size than yours. It has big lug x lug but very usable. It sits and wear very well, but its not small watch....


Regards


Cesar


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah, i tried it the other day, and the lug to lug was good.

btw, is the strap water resistant?


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

No it's not water resistant... But i adore the oem strap anyway.... Nowadays my watch is with a nato strap









Cesar


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

cesar scarambone said:


> No it's not water resistant... But i adore the oem strap anyway.... Nowadays my watch is with a nato strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that version of the TTDS. I'm about to start hunting one down.


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

I love it Grats =) Have you ever tried it with suit, looks nice? I believe is easy to be weared on a daily basis having a smart casual look?


----------

